# CANON 40D locking up



## premierweddingphotography (Oct 25, 2008)

I have two can 40d Canon camera's.  Every now and then they lock up. I have
to eject the battery and put it back in to get the camera to reset.  Is 
anyone else having this problem??

Chris
Atlanta wedding photography
www.chrisbrock.org
404.226.9539


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 25, 2008)

Can you better describe "lock up"?  Is the mirror locking up?  Is the camera freezing?  What does the LCD display say?  What does the top display say?  What firmware do you have flashed?  More info would help to solve your problem.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Oct 25, 2008)

I know exactly what you're talking about. The 20Ds we use at the studio do that. One in particular does it about every 10 shots when it's tethered to the computer. You can't take a photo, no buttons work. Even when you turn the power to "off" the display screen is still on. We never figured out anything to fix it other than taking out the battery.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hooligan Dan said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. The 20Ds we use at the studio do that. One in particular does it about every 10 shots when it's tethered to the computer. You can't take a photo, no buttons work. Even when you turn the power to "off" the display screen is still on. We never figured out anything to fix it other than taking out the battery.


 


my Canon 350D does the same thing.....usually when I've used it a lot.


----------

